# 100 things we care about more then the royal wedding



## d4m4s74 (Apr 29, 2011)

1: Disassembling and reassembling the v-cube 6 after lubing
2: Watching paint dry
3: Listening to Rebecca black

What else?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2011)

My cousin's wedding which is on at the same time? No, I suppose doesn't matter more to you people


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 29, 2011)

The footy.
Talking about how overrated it is.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 29, 2011)

4. Eating rotten carrots
5. Roasting Marshmallows over a propane fire
6. Mowing the lawn with scissors
7. Climbing up and down ladders

(I completely agree with your point, why does anyone care?)


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 29, 2011)

8. Megaminx-Teraminx Relay


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 29, 2011)

9. Getting a sub-3 2x2 average of 100.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 29, 2011)

10: Being slightly smaller than the person next to you.


----------



## Tiersy (Apr 29, 2011)

11. The weekend...
12. Free time after work to get down to some cubing.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 29, 2011)

13. eastsheen 4x4 explosions
14. justin beeber *puke*


----------



## NinjaLamprey (Apr 29, 2011)

15. Eating cheeseburgers with extra bacon
16. Solving single digit addition problems


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2011)

Do any of you live there?
K.


----------



## hoopee (Apr 29, 2011)

17. Walpurgis Night tomorrow!
18. fixing broken piece from 4x4
19. waiting for glue to dry
20. playing Portal 2


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't care so much, that I'm going to make a topic about it.


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread seems unnecessary? I'm not sure whether Prince William worries too much whether foreigners on a cubing site are interested in his wedding.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

21. minecraft


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 29, 2011)

TwoTrees, It's not like we are trying to show him our opinion, or expect us to care. We're just all fed up with the hyped up news about the wedding that we just like being sarcastic.

Haven't you noticed the rediculous amount of news coverage they've been getting? I don't understand why anyone other than British people would care.

21. Restickering 11x11x11's
22. Watching videos of chimps playing chess


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 29, 2011)

The use (or misuse) of the words "then" and "than"


----------



## Stefan (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys are all wrong. It is very important. In order to watch the whole thing live, I even cancelled all other appointments I had this Saturday. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Owen (Apr 29, 2011)

What exactly is the royal wedding? Who is getting married, and why is it "royal"?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Apr 29, 2011)

23. sleeping


----------



## Shortey (Apr 29, 2011)

24. everything


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 29, 2011)

25. This thread.


----------



## RTh (Apr 29, 2011)

I found out about the wedding with this thread. I think that's more than enough.


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 29, 2011)

26. Lightake is offering 10% discount on labor day!


----------



## Enter (Apr 29, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You guys are all wrong. It is very important. In order to watch the whole thing live, I even cancelled all other appointments I had this Saturday. Can't wait to see it!


 hehe stefan for the king


----------



## flan (Apr 29, 2011)

A significant minority of Brits don't care in the slightest, and get as bored as you seeing it in the news all day.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 29, 2011)

flan said:


> A significant minority of Brits don't care in the slightest, and get as bored as you seeing it in the news all day.


 
http://www.vg.no/

It's in norwegian, but whatevvz.


----------



## souljahsu (Apr 29, 2011)

27. Waiting for Dayan Zhanchi.
28. Waiting for restocking for my store.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 29, 2011)

I care about whatever these women wore on their heads


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 29, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> 27. Waiting for Dayan Zhanchi.


 
Waiting for the Dayan Zhanchi isn't really an activity, it's more like a state of mind.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

Making threads about the Royal Wedding to say that we don't care about it, which shows that we do, in fact, care about it...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching my dog chase its tail


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 29, 2011)

We care about it enough to say we don't give a ****, but still less then everything in this thread.


----------



## celli (Apr 29, 2011)

29 Doing nothing


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 99 problems but a wedding ain't one of 'em.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

TBH, I don't even know what the royal wedding is...


----------



## jrb (Apr 29, 2011)

Cubing of all types


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 29, 2011)

My Xgf... and we hate each other


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 29, 2011)

17. The Rubik's Magic


----------



## Escher (Apr 29, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I care about whatever these women wore on their heads


 
They look like mutilated pokemon :'(


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 29, 2011)

The royal wedding is the marriage between Prince William (The future King of England) and Kate Middleton (now future Queen of England). Part of what makes this marriage so significant is that Kate Middleton is outside the royal family, making this the first time in a long long time that there is a marriage outside the royal family. 

More importantly: 30. speedcubin'


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 29, 2011)

31. Michael Scott.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 29, 2011)

32.GLEE!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

33. roobik coob 2x2sim


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 29, 2011)

34. The fact that there are people dying in terrible storms here.

(But of course, two people who will more than likely not have huge affect on us are getting married, so lets ignore death)


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 29, 2011)

35. New My Little Pony Episode.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 30, 2011)

36. Gettin Rick Roll'd


----------



## tx789 (Apr 30, 2011)

36. Trying to beat Faz at something


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 30, 2011)

37.(38?) ^ getting ninja'd


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 30, 2011)

38. Restringing my Master Magic for the 100th time today...
39. Picking up dog poop...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 30, 2011)

40. Walking into a random person's house, cleaning it, and leaving.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 30, 2011)

41. Crying over a double rainbow
42. Wax on, Wax off


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2011)

Vinny said:


> 40. Walking into a random person's house, cleaning it, and leaving.


 
Please clean my house. Thanks.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I care about whatever these women wore on their heads


 
And these of course

43.) Admiring Faz


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2011)

44. Making polyhedrons out of straws.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> 44. Making polyhedrons out of straws.


 
I remember doing that...too bad, eh?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> 35. New My Little Pony Episode.


 
YES, THIS


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 30, 2011)

I like kittens. I don't like cats though.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 30, 2011)

45. Procrastinating


----------



## flan (Apr 30, 2011)

Kate Middleton's FB fan page


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

Watching it again on YouTube. Seriously Kate Middleton is beautiful <3


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 30, 2011)

46. Posting things I care about more than the royal wedding.


----------



## tociva (Apr 30, 2011)

Phew, I'm glad there are normal people out there. Seriously, 1 million people really went to see the wedding? I can't freaking believe it. Some were even crazy enough to not go to work that day just to see the wedding.

I wonder what the hell it is that makes that wedding so much more special than for example the wedding of my neighbour. Is it because they're royal? Hey, surprise surprise, royals poo too! Just like everyone on this planet.


----------



## Xnx (Apr 30, 2011)

tociva said:


> Hey, surprise surprise, royals poo too!


 
What, you mean girls too?


----------



## alkanova (Apr 30, 2011)

Justin Bieber?
Wondering what Rebecca Black's next song is gonna be?
many things come to mind


----------



## goflb (Apr 30, 2011)

47) Wondering why people bother to watch a wedding of people with no relation to them


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 30, 2011)

tociva said:


> Phew, I'm glad there are normal people out there. Seriously, 1 million people really went to see the wedding? I can't freaking believe it. *Some were even crazy enough to not go to work that day just to see the wedding.*
> 
> I wonder what the hell it is that makes that wedding so much more special than for example the wedding of my neighbour. Is it because they're royal? Hey, surprise surprise, royals poo too! Just like everyone on this planet.



We had a day off (bank holiday). And it's not more important but in England we have a sense of pride in our monarchy which Americans wouldn't understand. I think the whole thread shows a a lack of appreciation that other countries do other things to them. (Exhibit A ^)


----------



## tociva (Apr 30, 2011)

Xnx said:


> What, you mean girls too?


 
Yes, even girls!


----------



## Xnx (Apr 30, 2011)

tociva said:


> Yes, even girls!


 
Mind = blown.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 30, 2011)

48) peeing on the side of the toilet


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

49) watching paint dry
50) watching grass grow


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

51) Watching your Teddy Bear to make sure it doesn't do anything naughty.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Apr 30, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 49) watching paint dry
> 50) watching grass grow


 


d4m4s74 said:


> 1: Disassembling and reassembling the v-cube 6 after lubing
> 2: Watching paint dry
> 3: Listening to Rebecca black
> 
> What else?


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2011)

52. Watching your finger nails grow.
53. Reading this thread.
54. Reading a dictionary.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 30, 2011)

Who got married?


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 30, 2011)

55. Doing an Ao100 on your teraminx


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 30, 2011)

56. Refreshing the screen on V-Cubes.com until their next products are released.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

57. Calling that kid a homo.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

58) stalk an ant (fun actually).


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

59) Listening to 
Words I Never Said by Lupe Fiasco.

It is amazing how real this rapper is. Not like the rest of the guys who rap about money, drugs, and girls.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 30, 2011)

60. Spamming random threads
61. getting the "I just take the stickers off" comment 24/7/365


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 30, 2011)

62. Eating pizza
63. eating ice
64. reading this thread.
65. cubing
66. thinking of reasons not to watch the wedding.


----------

